# How does mule body language differ from horses?



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm one of those weirdos that like to learn animal communication <g>. I understand my horse's body language pretty well, but I'm told mules can be different... for instance, I was told they use their ears differently? That having ears flat back isn't always the threat/warning it is with horses?

I'm trying to understand my yearling mini-mules better, partially because I feel it's an asset in training, and also because I have one that's badly injured (tendon rupture), and we're spending a lot more time together, just hanging out, since she is on stall rest and is isolated from her companions. Any hints on how they communicate differently than horses?


----------

